# Making face glued seams disappear?



## diito (Jan 15, 2014)

I faced glued some parts together for a project I'm building. After running the glued up pieces over my jointer the seams came out almost perfect, but I can still see the hairline joint line in a few places. Before I sand anything I want to make that disappear completely. Does anyone have have any good tricks for doing that?

What I was thinking of trying is the dent trick to swell the wood and close up the face to face seam a little better. I'd wet the seam and then run a steam iron over a wet towel on it. After it's all dry sand everything and hopefully you can't see a joint line at all.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

I usually try to match at a grain feature. If none available I use sawdust from this same wood. I sprinkle the sawdust over the line where there is a little squeeze out and rub in with the heal of my hand until all the glue is gone. A light sanding after the glue sets up and it makes seams that are as well hidden as it gets.

Hardest to hide are joints across grains that can't be matched. You may not be able to see any seam line but the broken grain line is a give-away.


----------

